
Doing research in an open way with mind maps - neurocroc
https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/research
======
neurocroc
I recently had an idea of sharing various mind maps that I have made and put
it all under one big 'research' mind map to share with the world. That way I
can do research in a more transparent way and share my knowledge with the
world in a format that both I and other people can use.

I only started with this idea and currently I mostly have an outline of what I
want to learn and I slowly add more and more things to the mind map. It would
be interesting to see what will come of it in a few years time but for now I
hope some of you will find the idea interesting.

Perhaps you too use mind maps for your note taking. I would love to hear what
your approach to note taking is.

